# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft представила новые устройства на базе Windows 10

## Labs

В рамках ежегодного мероприятия Windows Device Days компания Microsoft представила новые устройства на базе Windows 10 и рассказала о возможностях новой операционной системы для домашних пользователей, бизнеса и системы образования. 

23 ноября 2016 года в Минске состоялся Windows Device Days, в рамках которого компания Microsoft представила новинки устройств на базе Windows 10 и рассказала о преимуществах операционной системы для домашних пользователей, бизнеса и системы образования. Тонкие и легкие планшеты и ноутбуки характеризуются высокой производительностью и увеличенным временем автономной работы. Сотрудники получают возможность использовать одно устройство как планшет в мобильных условиях и как полноценный компьютер при подключении к нему монитора, мыши и клавиатуры. 



Устройства на базе Windows 10 и Windows 10 Pro поддерживают управление с помощью стилуса и касаний. Операционная система предлагает обновленный раздел Windows Ink, который содержит набор приложений для рукописного ввода текста посредством пера, создания эскизов и набросков с использованием виртуальной линейки. Ввод текста и рисование стилусом поддерживают браузер Microsoft Edge, приложения Карты, OneNote, Word, Excel, Power Point, Outlook, FreshPaint, Plumbago и сторонние приложения для работы с графикой. Для оперативного решения повседневных задач и комфортной работы над бизнес-проектами операционная система получает регулярные обновления. 



Киберугрозы сегодня – это хорошо организованная преступность. Цель киберпреступников – серьезные атаки, направленные на разрушение процессов, объектов и машин, а также на получение ценной коммерческой информации. Технологии Windows 10 надежно защищают систему от несанкционированного доступа и утечки пользовательских данных. Так, TPM BitLocker защищает систему и информацию пользователя при повреждении или в случае кражи компьютера. Технология Windows Hello обеспечивают быстрый и безопасный вход в систему посредством распознавания лица пользователя с помощью специальной камеры или сканера отпечатков пальцев. 



В рамках Windows Device Days была представлена серверная операционная система Windows Server 2016, созданная для решения бизнес-задач. Система призвана повысить производительность и эффективность IT-отделов, снизить расходы на управление безопасностью и архивацией данных. Windows Server 2016 оборудована встроенными средствами защиты, которые обеспечивают безопасность данных на различных устройствах и в приложениях при нахождении в локальной среде или «облаке». Система позволяет использовать новейшие антивирусные программы, управлять файлами и применять их совместно с коллегами из любой точки мира в режиме реального времени, группировать данные и открывать доступ к ним для определенного круга пользователей. Благодаря поддержке приложений на любых устройствах, Windows Server 2016 повышает эффективность удаленных сотрудников. 



Операционная система Windows 10 совместима со многими существующими устройствами, образовательными ресурсами и службами. Усовершенствованная технология рукописного ввода повышает эффективность образовательного процесса, интерес к учебе и успеваемость. Приложение «Тестирование» упрощает проведение стандартизированных тестирований и проверочных работ. Новые ноутбуки и планшеты на базе Windows 10 поддерживают широкий спектр подключаемых устройств, необходимых для организации эффективного и увлекательного учебного процесса: интерфейсы HDMI/VGA, камеры, фотоаппараты, принтеры, сканеры, микроскопы, датчики, устройства регистрации данных.

----------

